
The Laconic Keys- a Booking PM Shares the Inner Game of Product Management - SasquatchShaman
https://medium.com/the-laconic-keys/the-laconic-keys-short-lessons-in-the-art-and-science-of-product-management-f649b2125366
======
SasquatchShaman
“You are advised to submit without further delay, for if I bring my army into
your land, I will destroy your farms, slay your people, and raze your city.”
The Spartan leadership replied with just one word, “if.”

